# AbsoluTTE saved my sanity



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I had the task of sitting in A&E last night. Nothing serious but my step-daughter had a racing heart of panic and I drove her up to Boston hospital at 11pm. I had planned to go to bed!
Anyway at 1am we were told there had been a road crash and casualties coming in, so the doctor would see her in about 2 hours time.  I went back out to my car and dug out a magazine I knew was still in there. Sadly it was a back-issue you had given me at AITP2013 but for 45 minutes I had something to do to pass the utter boredom.

p.s. she is fine, just panic.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Sounds like a grim night, glad she's OK.


----------



## C17LJR (Mar 31, 2014)

Wow, that was a let down


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

She's fine. I must remember to chuck more magazines in my boot for emergencies though.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I find an old copy of Razzle helps while away those long, lonely hours... [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

...though they usually ask me to leave A&E fairly quickly... [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Glad she's fine  . AbsoluTTe is always a recommended reading.

Cheers


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> I find an old copy of Razzle helps while away those long, lonely hours... [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
> 
> ...though they usually ask me to leave A&E fairly quickly... [smiley=stop.gif]


lmfao!

Glad she is ok Pug!

J
xx


----------

